# I apologize to no one



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

"You know, education, if you make the most of it, you study hard, you do your homework and you make an effort to be smart, you can do well. And if you don't, you get stuck in Iraq"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From where I sit ... I have the hardest time trying to understand why folks in politics can't see reality and deal with it as it "really" is.

I'm sure John Kerry didn't mean that exactly as it came out ... but on the other hand all I need to do is read it to see what it says.

He is a Frigg'in Moron ... for not just coming out and saying

"OK guys, that came out nowhere near the way I intended. I apologize for what I said and how offensive it was ... now if you will allow me tell you what it was I thought I was intending to say ... blada blada blada"

That I think I could take with a straight face ... but what he did in that indignant, cavalier, arrogant posture today ... was , well it was as I said ... it was "Moronic."


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

He's a typical Liberal, expect nothing less from him. He needs to be escourted outa this country.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

DecoyDummy, I think you're right. I suspect what he wanted to convey was if President Bush had of done his home work, we wouldn't be in Iraq. And you are also right that if Kerry had of simply explained what he was trying to say this would be no big deal. But you have to remember that intelligent speaking has never been a strength Kerry possesses. Moronic.....yes, but it sure is fun watching him spin into self destruction every few months. Especially when it is about the military which I still believe he loathes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't buy his explanation. I think he slipped up and said exactly what he thinks of our men in Iraq. That if your stupid you end up in Iraq. After all you can't hide your true feelings all the time. It keeps slipping out here and there, and it slipped for Kerry.
The explanation that he was trying to knock Bush doesn't ring true. He isn't the sharpest tack in the drawer, but he should have the capability of saying what he thinks, and he did. In my mind there was absolutely no way he was thinking about Bush when he made the comment. No way. It was a reflection of what he thinks of military people. Excluding himself of course.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree with Plainsman its the same thing everyone thought of us that joined during Vietnam , didn't matter that I left college after my sophmore year to join. Everyone that didn't know me figured I flunked out or was drafted.

I graduated with a 3.7 GPA at the North Texas State business school.

I just believed in stopping the spread of communism in SE Asia, to bad our congress back then was just as gutless as this one


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I also agree with Plainsmen. Kerry is a dip$hit. He needs to go hide, he is getting old to listen to and it seems like he very good at digging his own grave....it just went a little deeper.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't think Kerry will find too much support here. I basically voted for Bush because Kerry was much worse. IMO That says something because I think most know what I think about Bush.

I do also think he meant what he said about the troops. He's just trying to get out of it somehow. Open mouth and insert foot.......then try and save face. That seems to be his SOP.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Are you kidding? Everytime he opens his mouth he helps everyone see what a true elitist the bastard really is. I hope he keeps running his mouth. It can only help our cause.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> It can only help our cause.


And just exactly what is "our cause"??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, there is no question that he let it slip as to what his real feelings are. He hates the military and the only reason he was ever in the military was on advise from a Senator as a stepping stone for his political ambitions. But he isn't stupid, just lousy at public speaking and this is not the first time he has slipped up and let his real thoughts over run his intended punch line. If the Republicans somehow hold on to both the House and Senate they can thank Johnny boy for his blunder.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

You guys that come from the right are something else. Your party just blew as big of a chance of actually getting something done in Washington controling every branch of the government and what can claim as your accomplishments????? Let's hear it!!! Your own candidates are running from the President like they are on an adrenalin rush!! When Bush was elected as President and you claimed an election and moral victory and talked about all the great things that your party was going to get done everyone thought that you would lead us to the promised land. Look at what you have to show for it! The boat is tipping and everyone is moving as far away from that side of the boat as they can get without jumping overboard. The American people gave you their future and you squandered a great opportunity to get things done but instead you wallowed in your own ignorance. Cheez, what a joke!! Your party is just as bad if not worse than the left. Thanks for 6 years of...........!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Your own candidates are running from the President


And there you have it in a nut shell. When are you going to realize that Bush is not running for anything. Anyone that would vote for a Democrat simply because they don't like Bush is to stupid to be a Republican anyway. You're welcome to them........... It will only take two years of grid lock and stupidity by the Democrat for the flock to return but unfortunately it will take 20 years to undo all the damage that will have been done. Record low unemployment, stock market bubbling over, record tax revenues, record new home owners, and on and on, but hell don't let facts knock off the blinders, and by all means put gun hating Charlie Wrangle, Chuck Schumer and Nancy Poloski in charge............. unbelievable.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think 20 years will be enough to undo the damage GWB has inflicted on the country.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dunno somtimes I wish Kerry won the election. Then when all hell breaks loose I could sit back and say SEE!!! :eyeroll: I will say it I still like Bush better than all the others, and think giving the circumstance he has done a great job.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

If you guys think we would have been better off if kerry would have won, your smoking way to much crack. I agree I voted for Bush because Kerry was a Idiot, theres something about that guy I just can't stand, I don't trust him any further then I could throw him, It's easy to say Bush has made a mess of the whole war situation but do you honestly think we would be in better hands with kerry in charge of this county? I don't think so.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

roostman said:


> If you guys think we would have been better off if kerry would have won, your smoking way to much crack. I agree I voted for Bush because Kerry was a Idiot, theres something about that guy I just can't stand, I don't trust him any further then I could throw him, It's easy to say Bush has made a mess of the whole war situation but do you honestly think we would be in better hands with kerry in charge of this county? I don't think so.


Looking at all Bush's accomplishments according to Gohon....all are secondary compared to the war in Iraq.With Kerry as president....we wouldn't be there....what have we gained by being there??????This war is what the voters will look at when at the polls next week.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

KenW Wrote: ... With Kerry as president....we wouldn't be there....what have we gained by being there??????

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think it's safe to say ... "We don't know (that we wouldn't be there) and we never will."

As for what we have gained ... had we not gone in We would still be wondering what Saddam might have up his sleeve, remember at the time we went into Iraq every world leader thought he had WMD, EVEN John Kerry himself. So we have gained certainty on that question ... meaning whatever Saddam had, he is clearly out of business now.

We have also gained the ability to fight in that region against Fanatical Islam without having the Lunatic Saddam Rattling his Sabre in Mesopotamia and doing who-knows-what-he-could-have decided to do by now. As it is .. we do not have that Secular Dictator intervening in ways that would likely not be helpful in any way for us.

We now have Very, Very close logistical operations contact to Syria and Iran ... Huge bases in Iraq and Afghanistan. <---- has to be a very substantial asset in this Nuke issue regarding Iran.

I could go on for a bit ... but that's a good start as to "What have we gained"


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The National Commander of The American Legion called on Sen. John Kerry to apologize for suggesting that American troops in Iraq are uneducated.

"As a constituent of Senator Kerry's I am disappointed. As leader of The American Legion, I am outraged," said National Commander Paul A. Morin.

The commander said the callous comments by Kerry ripped open wounds caused by previous comments made during the Vietnam War, when Kerry returned to the United States and accused U.S. military of unspeakable atrocities against civilians in southeast Asia.

"A generation ago, Sen. Kerry slandered his comrades in Vietnam by saying that they were rapists and murderers. It wasn't true then and his warped view of today's heroes isn't true now."

Kerry's comments have been rightly criticized by the White House, several U.S. senators and congressmen, military heroes and families. Morin, in a prepared statement, defended the honor of the U.S. military in the face of Kerry's remarks.

"While The American Legion shares the senator's appreciation for education, the troops in Iraq represent the most sophisticated, technologically superior military that the world has ever seen," Morin said. "I think there is a thing or two that they could teach most college professors and campus elitists about the way the world works.

"And while we are on the topic of education, why doesn't the senator and his comrades in Congress improve the GI Bill so all of today's military members - reserves and guard included - can achieve the educational aspirations that the senator so highly values?" Morin said.

"The senator's false and outrageous attack was over-the-top and he should apologize now."


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Ken your right we would'nt be there and we would have every terriost group knocking on our door. we can agree to disagree on this one but I'm proud of are Country and am glad we don't let every Tom, Dick and Harry jump all over us, Bush at least sticks to his guns and don't let people push us around, right or wrong we are in it for the long haul and need to back our President and are troops until it is finished.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

If anybody on this site actually pines for Kerry as President, please do the honorable thing and let me buy your guns @ 50 cents on the dollar.......you don't deserve to own them anymore!

Hindsight is perfect. Funny how all the libs know how to *****, but haven't exactly beat a path to the microphone to say what they would have done differently PRIOR to a public opinion poll making that decision for them.

If my aunt had testicles, she'd be my uncle. Bush is it for 2 more years. Have wet dreams about Kerry and his clan all you want, but as disappointed as I am about some of Bush's decisions, at least he made 'em, and I get sick to my stomach thinking about this country on Kerry's watch.

Anyway, to heck with all this crap, I want to get to what's really important.......THANK YOU BOBM!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your service and sacrifice should never be taken for granted. YOU'RE what makes this country great, not the long-faced knuckleheads temporarily housed in D.C.!

Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We all know how the liberals are licking their wounds and hating Bush, but he isn't the subject here. The subject is Kerry, and he is an arrogant elitist who looks down on the military. If he ever runs again those who respect our soldiers and the second amendment will say no again.

I didn't serve in the military, and that is why I volunteer time with the Sheriff's department. I feel every American should try serve their country if not directly, then through their community. I was in college when it was popular to spit on returning soldiers from Viet Nam. I supported and appreciated them then as I do now. Thanks to every one of you that are and have served. May God bless you and your families. For those of you in Iraq and Afghanistan now my prayers are with you for your safe return.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Interesting to me ...

John Kerry was bold and willing to come out on camera to bare his "Hairy A$$" in Cavalier Arrogance yesterday ...

Now today after being forced into contrition ... he whimpers with is tail between his legs while posting a "Web Message" in apology.

What a Frigg' in Moron ... there I said it THREE TIMES.

Any voter in Massachusetts should be embarrassed ... double-time ...

I find it very difficult to determine who is the biggest NUNBSKULL ... Kerry or Kennedy


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I suppose Kerry was making a joke about Bush when he said "our soldiers are terrorizing Iraqi families in their homes in the middle of the night". Sure sounds supportive of our soldiers doesn't it? Sounds like when he came back from Viet Nam where our soldiers were rapists and murderers.
I think it is funny that Kerry is trying to spin this foot in the mouth away. It just adds lack of credibility to arrogance and extremely poor judgment. What a dim wit.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

roostman said:


> Ken your right we would'nt be there and we would have every terriost group knocking on our door. we can agree to disagree on this one but I'm proud of are Country and am glad we don't let every Tom, Dick and Harry jump all over us, Bush at least sticks to his guns and don't let people push us around, right or wrong we are in it for the long haul and need to back our President and are troops until it is finished.


So what's the timetable for invading North Korea and Iran????

Now they are a lot closer to WMD than Saddam ever was.....


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Ken when you have Dictators ruling countries like N. Korea and Iran, I say take them out, I was brought up to help people that can't help themselves, theres no room in this world for bullies and Dictators, this is my belief. If we need to go in and straighten up this world then so be it. God bless out Troops and this great Country, we will help the people that will not or can not help themselves, that is what the USA is all about, with Kerry in charge we would be hiding under a rock and hoping somebody comes and helps us out.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> theres no room in this world for bullies and Dictators, this is my belief.


roostman: type in "is Bush a dictator" on Google and you end up with 4,410,000 hits. And 3,840,000 hits when I type in "is Bush a bully".

Not that I am defending Kerry. Like I said above, this guy just keeps digging his grave deeper every time he opens his mouth. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Time table for Iran and N Korea - Yestarday :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone here rally believe China will allow us to invade North Korea unless we are provoked similar to 9/11.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> type in "is Bush a dictator" on Google and you end up with 4,410,000 hits. And 3,840,000 hits when I type in "is Bush a bully".


Even funnier is type in "democrats are stupid" and you get 8,240,000 hits. But to be fair and balanced "republicans are stupid" got 7,260,000 hits. Problem is the words is, a, and are, are never used in a search so the numbers mean nothing.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I still can't believe you whiny liberals, still got your heads buried directly in your keesters.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> KenW,
> I'm curious as to your feelings on Kerry's joke. Several posts on this subject from you without addressing the topic?
> Terry


Also no acknowledgement of my answer to his direct Question ... earlier in the thread.

I know it's tough for a Liberal Mind to deal in anything other than pure emotion ... so I suppose I understand the "avoidance."


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Don't pick on Ken. He is NOT liberal just a true blue Democrat


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Gohon: Maybe we agree then, because I think both Democrats and Republicans are stupid.

Neither side is worthy of a vote right now.

My only point to roostman is that many outside this country look at us as a bully and some think Bush is a dictator. I guess I dont' really have an opinion on that.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

zogman said:


> Don't pick on Ken. He is NOT liberal just a true blue Democrat


OK ... not really intended to bully Ken ...

Just noticing the lack of meaningfull topic related responses and no response to answers to his own question ...

Curious ... that all.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Kerry inserted his foot in his mouth....dumbsh*t....BUT I don't believe he would have put us in an unwinnable war in Irag like the guy in the Whitehouse did and over 60% of Americans don't like being there either.

So now answer ny question....if Iraq is such a good thing.....when do we invade and to be the same I mean invade Korea and Iran who are on the brink of WMD????

Saddam wasn't close to that.....and don't give me that he wasnt a nice guy stuff.....there are a bunch of dictators in the world a lot worse than him.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ken, IMO the reason we don't invade N. Korea is because they won't be as easy to pick on as Iraq was/is. Its easy to pick on the little guys but I do believe even bone head Bush won't go into Korea as he did in Iraq. Not unless its TRULY nessesary....

Why are we in Iraq?? Good freaking question!! Iraq will eventually fail....which is truly unfortunate for those that have given their lives. For the sake of their families I pray I am wrong. Nevertheless, we are into deep now....its terrible to say but we can't turn back now!!

Yep, IMO ol' Bushy really screwed the pooch on this one!!!! I think deep down even those who support his policies think so too!! Although they won't admit it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ken W don't forget Saddam basicaly gave the finger to 16 U.N sanctions or to be even more blunt told us to Kiss his A$% 16 times.

This will most likely happen in North Korea, a war we should have finnished in the 50's.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Giving us the finger will be a very common experience if we keep following Bush's foreign policy example.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Saddam wasn't close to that


But we didn't know that. Neither did Tony Blair, Chirac of France, Spain, Germany, Egypt and every other nation in the world. Hell even Kerry claimed they did and it didn't help when Saddam himself bragged he had them. Trying to inject hindsight of bad intelligence won't play. As for North Korea......... their country is collapsing daily. Their people are starving and they are a far more greater threat to China and Japan than to the USA. Their missiles won't fly and their bombs won't explode. We don't need to invade North Korea. Iran is a country you would be foolish to bet will never be invaded. Irag was in a position to destabilize the middle east and disrupt the world economy. Iran would have been able to do that except now we are in Iraq and they are in a checkmate. The day Iran claims to have a big bomb is the day you can expect to see Israel planes filling the skies. You're right that Kerry would never have invaded Iraq.......... instead gas would be $20 a gallon and we would be bulldozing more tall building that were once standing in large cities. Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> You're right that Kerry would never have invaded Iraq.......... instead gas would be $20 a gallon and we would be bulldozing more tall building that were once standing in large cities.


I disagree and your are entitled to your opinion, but I disagree. I don't think anyone could predict what would be if Kerry would have been President. I am not a Kerry fan at all. I didn't vote for him. I voted for Bush because I thought he was the best. Out of those two, he still is. But what a dissapointment his terms have been and Congress is still in a pre-9/11 mindset.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I don't think anyone could predict what would be if Kerry would have been President.


That's true and you are correct that in reality we will never know. But what I base my opinion on is during the 2004 campaign Kerry said "under my administration America will never go to war because we want to, we'll only go to war because we have to". To my mind he was saying only if Iraq hits us first would we invade Iraq. That mind set is one of the reasons this country has been constantly poked in the eye by third rate little tyrants for decades.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

The short answer to "When will we invade Iran?" ... is ...

"When the President says it's time."

But we will sure be in a much improved position to do so with our current logistical proximity to Iran ... We have Iran essentially surrounded.

War planes could fly over Iran landing at either end of the trip ... supply lines could come in from any direction.

And I can only imagine how much easier the fight might become in Iraq if Iran were disabled ... The entire middle east is scared to death of Iran right now ... we might have folks in the region coming out of the woodwork to assist once that threat is gone ... pure observation on my behalf for much of that, but I believe it's plausible thinking.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I will agree Decoy, I have thought the same. If in fact these are the reasons......so be it. It will be a well thought out plan. I hope that is what this war is all about. Otherwise, I will be disappointed!! Its funny you say that though. I truly have thought the same... :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Iran is Russia and there lies the real problem we are back to square one.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

BobM ... Not So!

Iran is a Theocracy ... it is the epicenter of "The Third Jihad" ... their goal is to establish the Caliphate in Mesopotamia (Iraq)

Russia is a lost dictatorship, quasi democratic, extremely corrupt ...

(All things left to themselves) Iran will eventually over run Russia as Islam determines the timing to be right.

The Third Jihad has other priorities at this time; first priority is to control all of the Middle East ... then spread from Portugal to Indonesia ... so Russia will be exploited by Islam for as long as it works to the benefit of Jihad ...

That tide will eventually turn. I admit Russia is and will continue to "Cozy Up" to Iran ... but at some point even Russia will see the fallacy of that thinking.

The entire premise of this "War on Terror" (as we once called it) ... is to cut this Jihad off at the pass before it can gain the strength it needs to do the sort of damage it intends to all who stand in it's way.

There-in is the importance of "Freedom and Democracy" flourishing in Iraq AND taking down Iran as quickly as is possible/practical.

Anyone who fails to see and understand these basic points ... is naive or simply uninformed ... Or so it seems to me.

My gut feeling is Islam would love to simply "Sink" the American continents into the oceans if it were possible, they value NOTHING here.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Lets focus on the threat from Russia. And you`re sitting there thinking, "Russia?" I swear to you, in five minutes, you are going to think it`s one of the most important issues that we face.

But I want to start with the politics of war. We`ve got to be very, very careful who we elect to lead us in wartime. And, you know, we all think that voting is a right, but with that right comes a responsibility to do our homework and put people in office who have the country`s best intentions at heart and are honest.

The wrong people may not just disagree internally, they may actually circumvent the president and help the enemy! You think that`s outrageous? Listen to the real story of what one of our politicians did during the Cold War with Russia.

According to an author and political science professor, Paul Kengor, Senator *Ted Kennedy was so upset the way President Reagan was handling the Cold War that he actually reached out to the Soviet Union and offered to help them.* His motivation was not only to stop Reagan`s, quote, "belligerence" that he thought would lead us to nuclear war, but also to influence the 1984 election. 
One of many things Kennedy was on the wrong side of :eyeroll:

*Kennedy denies this, saying that the allegations are "way off the mark." But, unfortunately for Ted Kennedy, a recently released KGB memo from 1983 says the opposite. In it, Russian officials make it quite clear that, through an intermediary, Kennedy reached out to then-President Andropov, offering to meet with him and help, especially with public relations on American television. *

Of course, you might remember, a few years later, we won that war, forcing Kennedy to admit that, OK, well, you know, Reagan has to be honored as the president who won the Cold War. That must have killed Kennedy.
We now get similar comments about Iraq from the left Harry Reid, Pelosi,
Kerry have the same mantra America can't win wars so supposedly we shouldn't fight them and largely becuase of the Dems we don't fight them viciously like we should. In this world just like the playground when you were a kid the bullies don't attack anyone they know will hand them their head. Our PC multiculturalistic attitude that currently rules this country make its very hard to win war, to win war you have to kill innocent people lots of them, every war we ever won this occured in, but I digress..

So this year, *as you hear people like John Kerry *and others saying that we should pull our troops out, we should negotiate, just know that history has shown us that some people feel so strongly that they`re right that they will actually go behind our back and help the enemy.

*So as you vote next week, make sure you pay attention to the resumes of some of the people that we`re electing, because some things never change. * In this

Now, from the enemy within to the real enemies, one of them, Russia, a country that has gone from superpower to third world country in the minds of most Americans.

*But the real story is that couldn`t be farther from the truth. *

Let me lay out the case for you. A couple of weeks ago, a story came out that most of the media either missed or decided to ignore. The headline read, "Russia: Arms race with the U.S. may start again." It featured a quote from the Russian chief of staff warning the United States that deploying a missile defense system in Europe would bring about a new arms race. Yes, I can see why we ignored that one, huh? :******:

Then, of course, there`s the little matter that Russia has been a major roadblock towards passing a U.N. resolution against Iran. The Russian defense minister recently said that they will oppose any attempts to now punish Iran. Gee, guys, didn`t we already agree to that in the first resolution, you know, the one with the August 31st deadline? :******:

And finally, a new congressional study was just released showing that *Russia is now the number-one supplier *of weapons to the developing world and to China. To Iran, they sold $700 million in surface-to-air and surface-to-surface missiles, along with upgrades to their new bombers, new MIG fighter jets, new battle tanks.

OK, you`re saying, "Oh, big deal. I mean, they`ve threatened the arms race. They`re blocking sanctions. They`re dealing weapons to our biggest enemies. They`re harmless. They`re Russia. And we do some of that stuff, too."

Well, let me put this into a greater context for you, because I believe this isn`t just about Russia at all. *It is about Russia`s idea of who they are, who they want to be, their plans for a future, a future in which they control not only all of their former territories of the Soviet Union, but also those of -- are you ready for this -- Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Pakistan, Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Egypt and Israel, basically a modern-day Byzantine Empire. *

Now, the scary part is you`ve dismissed that until you realize -- I didn`t make that up -- *that actually comes from a Russian politician. This guy is basically the Karl Rove of one of the leading parties in Russia, a party that some people think may take power in the next six years. *

But even if that happens, how would they pull that off? Well, consider now the solution proposed by a former Russian military officer, that he believes that Russia should befriend the Muslim world and tell them that, *"We have the weapons and the power, you have a billion people. Let`s work together." *

Is Russia`s support of Iran starting to make a little more sense to you now?

If you will just for a moment seriously consider that that may be their long-term plan, then what`s the one thing that would unite the former Byzantine Empire along with the Muslims? Israel, taking on Israel. Now, if you think that`s crazy, it has been attempted before.

In 1982 -- and you are not going to believe that you haven`t heard this before -- the Israeli military found an enormous cache of Russian weapons, including tanks and heavy artillery. They were all buried in Lebanon.

When Israel found them, the Israeli prime minister said at the time, "The pre-positioning by the Soviet Union" -- I`m quoting -- "of such massive quantities of arms could only be in preparation to overrun Israel, then Jordan, then Saudi Arabia, and the other Persian Gulf states." *Again, that was 1982. *

You know, Winston Churchill said that Russia is a "riddle, wrapped in a mystery, surrounded by an enigma." I don`t mean to throw Churchill under the bus, but I think he was wrong. It ain`t that hard, Winston. *Russia, once again, is our enemy. And this time, I fear, the war with them will not be cold.*

Daryl Kimball, he is the executive director of the Arms Control Association.

Daryl, Russia`s Security Council, the secretary there, just said that they have -- and I`m paraphrasing -- *they have no information that Iran is non-peaceful. *   

My question to you is: Do they have TVs in Russia?

DARYL KIMBALL, EXEC. DIR., ARMS CONTROL ASSN.: Well, I don`t think anybody knows exactly what Iran`s intentions are. It`s impossible to judge somebody`s intentions, to look inside their mind. What`s happening in Iran -- what`s happening...

And whats next???? :sniper:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bob ... That substantiates what I said, it simply points out that Russia is still power hungry and is a broken "secular" dictatorship.

That doesn't change the fact that Iran is an Islamic Theocracy ... A Theocracy holds no place in it's values for anything other than religious law.

I stand by the position that Islam will exploit Russia and Russia's hunger for power until Islam deems it time to take Russia into Islam by what even means is necessary.

Your article demonstrates the danger of Russia and it's potential to ally with Islam in it's pursuit of power and possibly even a mistaken belief in it's safety from Islam.

The big picture doesn't change though.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The big picture is

If they unite to kill or dominate us who cares what happens to Russia long term??


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

My point exactly ...

We would be doing battle with whatever materializes as "the enemy" during any particular era of time in this epic fight.

I don't know that Russia would want a piece of the fight to save Iran ...

I expect Russia would pitch in to assist Iran for some period of time for certain ... Beyond that ... who knows for certain.

That's the funny thing about War ... very little is "Certain"


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

This makes the Cuba missile crisis look like small potatoes :dead:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Kerry has been told to shut-up and color by the DNC :lol:


----------

